# Offshore 4/26-4/28



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

First offshore trip of the season for me, and man it was a good one. Me and 5 friends meet up with Capt. Jamie Grimmer down in Ft. Walton for a bachelor party / fishing trip on Thursday night. We fueled up, iced up, and baited up Friday morning and headed to the timber holes to get some bigger live baits. After catch a few we decided to troll towards the Petronius. After 5 knockdowns we had 4 hoos on the boat with the biggest at 71 lbs. After the last one was on the boat we put up the lines and ran on to the rig. Sharks and lots of em at Petronius so we head to the Marlin. At the marlin the BF bite was on so we caught them while we could wound up with ~30. No YF though. We putted around until right before daylight and wound up at the deep rigs (MPs) had 2 more hoo knockdowns and landed one of em. Dropped some live baits and got our limit on AJ. Did a few deep drops and picked up some Long tailed seabass, mingos, and creole snapper. With everybody about worn out we decide to head towards the spur to try for a sword for the icing on the cake. After a couple of sharks and an oil fish we had a hit around 2am and knew it was on. after fighting it for a couple hours we had a sword on the boat (60lbs) we headed in and made it to the dock at 8:30 Sunday am and started cleaning fish. 

Sorry for the long report but it was a pretty epic trip! Big thanks to Capt. Jamie Grimmer and Capt. Nick Hunter for taking us out and putting us on some monster fish! Looking forward to fishing with them more this summer.








The Grimm Jimmer








The 71# hoo








Petronius








Blackfin








60# sword








The Crew








Capt. Jamie and Capt. Nick with the 2 trophies of the trip


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn what a trip!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

holy shit! awesome!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

geez!!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great looking catch there. Nice hooters for sure. Congrats


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Well... that's one way to have a bachelor trip! Hooters everywhere


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn good trip there...


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

here's the oil fish


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow now that's why we are all on here... great report awesome trip


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great trip guys! Nice to have a little bit if everything


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a bad a$$ trip for sure. Great report and thanks for sharing and great job!! O*D*W


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Does it get any better?


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Now that's some fish porn!

Great job!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dagggone, i am gone say it again anyway "what a trip" nice report/pics!!


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

What boat is that?


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's a nice bag right there for sure! Not a dull moment on that trip it seemed.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

grouper1963 said:


> What boat is that?


It's the Grimm Jimmer.. a 47'? Post


----------

